# Train Travel



## SuziesMum (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how easy/hard it is to travel from Catral to Madrid (preferably not driving) I've tried searching various sites on the web but have not found what I've been looking for.

I want to get tickets to a show in Madrid as a present for my husband's birthday. We live in Catral but I have yet to find a train station!

Is this a reasonable thought to travel back the same evening, or is an overnight stay needed?

Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The main railway station in Alicante takes you to Madrid.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

SuziesMum said:


> Does anyone have any idea how easy/hard it is to travel from Catral to Madrid (preferably not driving) I've tried searching various sites on the web but have not found what I've been looking for.
> 
> I want to get tickets to a show in Madrid as a present for my husband's birthday. We live in Catral but I have yet to find a train station!
> 
> ...


There's a station at San Isidro . I wouldn't have thought that you'd get back the same night.


----------

